# A couple poppers



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Getting ready for them river smallies come springtime...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nice lookin plugs  Thats all hand painted?


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Nice lookin plugs  Thats all hand painted?


yeah, way too much time on my hands. the rivers are all muddy here


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Fantastic. You are a artist.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That is amazing! WOW!


----------

